# Dog hair dryer



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What is a decent hair dryer,for use on dogs? Names please.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I have one of these. No complaints. Just used it yesterday. The trick to using these is that it blows the water off (and tons of fur!). It's not really a 'hair dryer' in that sense.

It does blow fur all over the place. When I use it, I put the dogs on the grooming table in a small bathroom in the basement. That way I am able to clean up all the blown fur a lot easier than in a bigger room. Of course, weather permitting, I do it outside.

Dog grooming: Metro Air Force Commander Pet Dryer


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Does the floors get wet,from blowing the water off,and is it loud?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

No, I've never noticed the floor getting wet. But, yes, it is kinda loud.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a K9 11 dryer &, yes, it does blow the water right off the dogs & you will have a wet floor & walls. Yes, it also blows out the loose undercoat & will coat walls, clothes & anything close in it's way - I made a mistake & blew out a dog in my laundry room with ironed clothes hanging. :doh: You do need to have a specific area if you want to keep the hair in control and not through your whole house. This is normal for any decent dryer. 

To reduce hair flying, I use a rake on the dog while they're still in the bath and this removes a PILE of hair. I normally do this after I put a conditioner on & the brushing spreads the conditioner around - I use the water in one hand and the rake in the other to avoid breakage. 

On the positive side, hair loss in the house is significantly reduced if you use a good dryer.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

You know, the more I think about it, the floor does get a little wet... :doh:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So, it takes a dryer of this kind to really dry are goldens? What amount of power should one be looking at? Just wonder if there is any less expensive,that will do a good job.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm using one of the small portable shop vacs on Lucy. There was a thread on here a while back about someone using one and I thought I would try it. It works ok. I've never used a real dog dryer so I have nothing to compare to.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

My two favorite dryers for Goldens are the Metro Air Force Twin Turbo










And the Chris Christensen Kool Dry variable speed dryer










They are expensive, but you get what you pay for. Takes little time to completely dry your Golden. And if you've ever had a dog with hot spots or skin problems, you know that you have to get them completely dry, down to the skin. Lots of skin problems can result from not getting your dog completely dry. The conventional wisdom is to keep drying them for 20 minutes after you think they are dry. It can take an hour to get a Golden truly dry with some dryers. But with either of these dryers, it cuts the time down to almost nothing. And the Chris Christensen one in particular is very quiet.

You should bathe and dry your dog once a week to maintain good coat, and if you do and use a really good dryer, you will see very little undercoat blowing around.

I have four dogs to dry every week, and for that reason I really appreciate a good dryer that gets them completely dry in a hurry, and isn't horribly loud. I dry them on a grooming table so the floor doesn't get wet. And I use a booster bath to wash them. It makes the whole task with four dogs really easy and fast, with a minimum of clean-up.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I am not a fan of the Christensen Cool Dry. It's nice that it has a longer hose than most dryers but I find that it is not near strong enough. My Challengair Double K 2000 2 speed dryer has proven much more effective than the Cool Dry for much less money. It's louder but it gets the job done well. I got the Double K first based on cost but then wanted to try to Cool Dry after reading so many great reviews on this site. I have been pretty well underwhelmed and basically just use my Double K now.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I second the recommendation for the Challengair Double K. I've had mine for many years now, and I love it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Force-Commander-2-Speed-Dryer-Motor/dp/B00063KHPE/ref=sr_1_4?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388185607&sr=1-4&keywords=dryers+for+dogs[/ame]

^ This is the kind I just got a couple weeks ago.... 

I didn't really notice it blowing water everywhere, but it DOES blow hair all over. 

I used it officially the first time after a bath yesterday and liked how quickly it got Bertie dry. I've used it a couple times before, but just getting the dogs used to it - Jacks sees me pulling it out and comes running. I think it's like a massage for him.  

It sounds like a vacuum cleaner, so if your dogs don't like hearing vacuums, it may take getting used to. 

I did look at another dryer previously and saw good reviews for it - 

Amazon.com: B-Air Dryers Bear Power 1 High Velocity Dryer: Pet Supplies

The people here talked me into getting the Metro dryer for just eighty bucks more. Which of course the Metro was better in price than the other B-Air dryer I was looking at which was over $200. 

One of the big reasons why I invested in the dryer was because Jacks does get yeast infections around his neck (where his fur is the thickest). It gets cleared up with a medicated shampoo I have, but still everyone told me the best way to keep his skin infection free was using a dryer on him after swimming/baths.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is the one ,I was looking at,the metro ,you bought.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a metro Air Force Commander..


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I searched threads yesterday to find out what people recommended to use for drying a golden, and then bought a 2.5 gallon shop vac yesterday. 

I tried to dry Remy today - and I've got to tell you, I did not see any benefit to that air hitting his wet fur. he didn't really seem to mind standing there - but holy cow he just doesn't seem to dry!

What the heck?!


----------

